# Problem z kartą sieciową, minimal cd nie łączy z internetem

## esencee

Witam, na wstępie zacznę od tego, że nie mogłem założyć tego tematu w dziale "Instalacja i sprzęt". Po kliknięciu w "Nowy temat" przenosiło mnie na stronę główną forum. Proszę jakiegoś dobrodusznego moderatora o przeniesienie  :Smile: 

Teraz przejdę do właściwego problemu. Próbuje zainstalować gentoo z minimal cd i system nie może wykryć połączenia z internetem. Kabel podłączony prawidłowo (pod windowsem 7 wszystko śmiga), ifconfig daje sam "Local loopback". Próbowałem łączyć się przez net-setup, niestety bez skutku. Próbowałem również załadować modprobe r8169, ciągle bez sukcesu.

lspci | grep Ethernet daję:

 *Quote:*   

> Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

 

Ma ktoś pomysł jak się połączyć z tym nieszczęsnym internetem?

Z góry dziękuje za wszystkie wskazówki i uprzedzam, że jestem nowym użytkownikiem linuksa, więc proszę o wyrozumiałość  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, e.

----------

## SlashBeast

Sprawdz inne live np. systemrescuecd czy nawet ubuntu. Z sterownikami do gigabitowych realtekow jest roznie, moj realtek jezeli uzyje go zanim odpali udev, wiesza mi kernel (wisi na ioctl). Taki urok tyk 'kart'.

----------

## Bialy

Może koledze pomoże:

```
lspci | grep Eth

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
```

Sterownik, na którym u mnie działa to:

```
cat .config | grep 8169

CONFIG_R8169=y
```

----------

## esencee

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Może koledze pomoże:
> 
> ```
> lspci | grep Eth
> 
> ...

 

U mnie jest 

```
CONFIG_R8169=m
```

 i nie mam pojęcia jak mogę skorzystać z tego sterownika na poziomie instalacji z live minimal cd...

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Sprawdz inne live np. systemrescuecd czy nawet ubuntu. Z sterownikami do gigabitowych realtekow jest roznie, moj realtek jezeli uzyje go zanim odpali udev, wiesza mi kernel (wisi na ioctl). Taki urok tyk 'kart'.

 

Na opensuse live cd śmiga aż miło, od razu po podłączeniu kabla.

Doczytałem też, że działają też sterowniki od Realteka r8168 ze strony: http://gpo.zugaina.org/net-misc/r8168

tylko jak mogę wrzucić je już na poziomie instalacji, np przez pendrive?

----------

## Bialy

A nie odpalasz przypadkiem CD z jakimiś dziwnymi przełącznikami?

Ja przy boot'owaniu wpisałem tylko 'gentoo' i nie miałem najmniejszych problemów z sieciówką.

----------

## Xywa

A jaki komunikat masz po dhcpcd eth0?

Mam identyczną kartę jak twoja, pod minimal zaskoczyła bez żadnego ale, pod prawdziwym Gentoo, musiałem załadować strowni (podane wyżej).

----------

